
How To Talk to Investors About Your Competitors - Cmccann7
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/12/26/talking-to-a-vc-about-your-competitors/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+BothSidesOfTheTable+%28Both+Sides+of+the+Table%29
======
lionhearted
Love this quote, a great reminder:

> Remember: being too early is the same as being wrong.

